# P1445 trouble code



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a P0105, manifold absolute pressure sensor code, (boost sensor) and replaced it. Now I have a P1445 EVAP canister purge volume control valve. Where is this located and what is it? Is it near the canister? Is it hard to replace and/or find? Thanks.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not to bad to get to. Its near the intake manifold, ontop of the IACV I think. Unplug the connector. Check the resistance between terminals 2&1, 2&3, 5&4, 5&6. It should be approximately 30 ohms. If not replace it. If it is within the specs then plug the connector back in. Remove the valve from the manifold and dissconnect the hoses, be sure to plug them. While peeking in the side valve, have a friend move the ignition from on and off, you should be able to see the shaft inside move smoothly. If not just replace it. Its retardedly easy to replace.


----------

